# Louisiana Arachnids...



## Deolok (Feb 21, 2007)

I am going down to Louisiana in a month and was wondering if there were any interesting species of scorpion, tarantula, or true spiders I might want to look for and grab from the field? Anyone got any clues?


----------



## dazbuzz (Feb 21, 2007)

*sigh* i wish i lived in the u.s.a there's so many inverts there. 

p.s sorry about the off topic thingy


----------



## cricket54 (Feb 21, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing since my husband is working in Vicksburg, MS now. The city is right across the Mississippi from Louisiana, in the Southern part. What is in Tennesee and Louisiana should be here. I saw a small centipede when I turned over a log in Jan. before it got real cold. Saw an anole out sunning himself today. The big brown paper wasps are out flying around. So I would think there are C. gracilis or vajoivis sp.scorpions around here somewhere. I'm sure Louisiana and MS will have black widow spiders because I found lots of them around Decatur and Huntsville Alabama. They won't be out for a couple months though. Lots of fire ants are here, and there are poisonous snakes around when it gets warm people say. 

Sharon


----------



## P.jasonius (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.angelfire.com/tx4/scorpiones/states.html

state checklist.


----------



## pitbulllady (Feb 22, 2007)

_Aphonopelma hentzi_ is found in the western half of the state; a friend of mine who lives out in the "Cajun Prairie" west of the Atchafalaya sent me an adult female several years, but she has since expired.  He knew that this spider had been in residence in his orchid greenhouse for about as long as he could remember, and caught her and sent her to me as a Christmas gift(along with 10 pounds of alligator meat on dry ice)when he found out that I liked tarantulas.

pitbulllady


----------



## cricket54 (Feb 24, 2007)

Thats cool that he had an aphonopelma sp. there! I don't think they are recognised as being in Louisiana. How did you like the aligator meat? My husband's brother (now deceased) used to send us weird stuff for Christmas. We got aligator meat, snapping turtle, and pecans most of the time. I didn't know how to to fix the aligator back then, and no one liked it. Found out its fatastic fried in a highly seasoned batter since then. Even my grandaughter loves it! My husband LOVES pecans right out of the shell and I'm searching for pecan trees around here in Vicksburg, Mississippi. Would love to find some scorpions and spiders, but its been too cold here till this week. Did see several centipedes under a log that are not stone centipedes, yesterday. This same log has them under it every time I look when I am here. Have not collected any because its too cold to mail them back to NJ without a heatpack, and I don't have any here.  Only other bugs I have found out lately are termites.

Sharon


----------



## Deolok (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok well when I head out there im just gonna roam all around the parks and deep forests in hopes of finding something. Anyone want me to bring you something back? Tarantulas, spiders, or scorpions?


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Feb 27, 2007)

I have two empty 10 gallons sure i'll take whatever you can find. Hey good luck with your arachnid hunting by the way, take some pics.


----------



## EAD063 (Feb 28, 2007)

Deolok said:


> Ok well when I head out there im just gonna roam all around the parks and deep forests in hopes of finding something. Anyone want me to bring you something back? Tarantulas, spiders, or scorpions?


I'd like some vaejovis.... be your best friend!


----------



## Thaedion (Feb 28, 2007)

Deolok said:


> I am going down to Louisiana in a month and was wondering if there were any interesting species of scorpion, tarantula, or true spiders I might want to look for and grab from the field? Anyone got any clues?


Louisiana is a big place. With a total area of 51,885 sq mi (134,382 km²)...
Being 130 miles (210 km) wide & 379 miles (610 km) long...

...So whereabouts are you going in Louisiana? Western Louisiana "Centruroides vittatus - Striped bark scorpion" *LINK* & in a tiny, disjunct, area NE of Baton Rouge near MS border "Vaejovis carolinianus" *LINK*






This image is found on page 103 of *Distributions Of The Scorpions Centruroides Vittatus (Say) And Centruroides Hentzi (Banks) In The United States And Mexico*

Do you have a UV light of sorts? If not I have an extra 40 bulb led uv I could lend you, you pay shipping both ways.

Best Regards Thaedion

<edit> the only thing I would like you to bring back are details of where you found what, and the adventure you had finding them.


----------

